# Home cooked food recipes?



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo has been on home-cooked food with a small bit of kibble mixed since he started having heart issues last August. He gets a meat (beef, salmon, chicken or turkey) mixed with some vegetables (usually a mix some of these: celery, green beans, carrots, sweet potato, broccoli, butternut squash). The ratio of meat to veg is usually around 3:1, but he gets veg and fruit as treats during the day. He also gets salmon oil every day as well as glucosamine supplement. 

What do other people that home cook for their dogs do? Any recipes or amounts that you feed them?
Do you give supplements or add anything else? I had been putting turmeric in, but it was staining his face.

Here he is on his 12th birthday last month.


----------



## Samant (Dec 19, 2020)

What a handsome little man! I feed my Lacey the same things, but I also add quinoa to her food for a little roughage.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Milo is so cute. Casper gets kibble, but also usually get whatever veg or fruit I am having that meal.


----------

